# Traveltalkonline.com



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone know what happened to this website. Altho this is a more informative site on chartering generally, I found the info on chartering in the BVI''s that was regularly posted there very helpful.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Their ISP had a change in IP addresses....it will take a few days for the new address to filter down to the DNS servers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is the Traveltalkonline message board gone for good now? It came back briefly after my last inquiry and now I can''t find it on the web anymore. Too bad. It was a lively and informative group for BVI info.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No, they''ve had problems with their ISP and are in the process of changing and making it more reliable. They should be back up next week.


----------

